# Cut Away Pics



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Old Smoke Machine


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Cut Away of Watts 009 series RP, RPZ, RPBA, whatever you want to call it.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Glad to see one cut in half. That means it is not in service. They are crap. I make good coin rebuilding those plastic pieces of junk.



Regulator said:


> Cut Away of Watts 009 series RP, RPZ, RPBA, whatever you want to call it.
> 
> View attachment 4125


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> Glad to see one cut in half. That means it is not in service. They are crap. I make good coin rebuilding those plastic pieces of junk.


 I make better coin replacing them *grins*


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Besides being cut in half and some missing TCs, anybody notice anything else wrong with this?


----------



## jerad (Oct 27, 2009)

no threads on the copper pipe?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

It appears to be cut truely in half. I'll guess: There is no high pressure passage to the top side of the diaphragm. They messed up at the factory.

That's all I got.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Regulator said:


> Cut Away of Watts 009 series RP, RPZ, RPBA, whatever you want to call it.
> 
> View attachment 4125


 

Missing testcock #1, #3 and #4.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

If it was a true RPZ assembly it is missing the shut offs #1 ( which explains why test cock #1 is missing) and #2


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> If it was a true RPZ assembly it is missing the shut offs #1 ( which explains why test cock #1 is missing) and #2


 

Shouldn't there be 4? 


Incoming

Check Valve #1

Check Valve #2

Outgoing



I think what I'm envisioning is 2 600psi full port valves made into the assembly.


----------

